# Mon imprimante n'imprime plus!



## esterca76 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook blanc et une imprimante Brother DCP-353C.
Jusqu'à présent, je pouvais imprimer, scanner, copier sans soucis. Mais depuis que j'ai installé Snow Leopard, mon imprimante ne veut plus imprimer, que ce soit à partir de Word ou d'une autre application. Elle indique le message d'erreur suivant: "error: invalid format for short nick name". Mais j'arrive quand même à scanner. 
J'ai essayé de trouver une réponse sur le net, en vain...
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2009)

Je suggère de supprimer l'imprimante du gestionnaire d'impression, puis de la reinstaller à partir du Pref système / Imprimante et Fax en cliquant le bouton permettant d'ajouter une imprimante.


----------



## esterca76 (23 Décembre 2009)

Déjà fait... Je l'ai déjà réinstallée. Je vais essayer de trouver une mise à jour du logiciel sur le site de Brother, on verra!


----------



## esterca76 (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'avais laissé tombé l'installation de mon imprimante, mais je m'y replonge... 
J'ai essayé de désinstaller le logiciel, de le réinstaller, de mettre à jour le pilote en passant par "mise à jour de logiciels" dans le menu Pomme... Mais rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours le message d'erreur "Error: Invalid format for short nick name". 
J'ai essayé de trouvé une solution sur internet, a priori c'est un problème de pilote, mais impossible de trouver une solution!

J'ai besoin d'aide, merci! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------

C'est bon, j'ai réussi! J'ai trouvé le pilote pour Snow Leopard sur le site Brother (il n'y était pas il y a un mois). Et ça marche!


----------



## gfrancony (26 Mars 2010)

Bjr,
j'ai le même problème, j'ai téléchargé le dernier driver et rien n'y fait, merci de votre aide.
j'ai toujours le message: "invalid format for short nick name" pour ma brother dcp 7010L


----------



## cmix (18 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème avec une Brother mfc 440 cn. Je l'ai réglé en supprimant l'imprimante dans "préférence" > "imprimante" (cliquer sur -). Puis je l'ai réinstallée (cliquer sur +) et en choisissant dans "imprimer via" non pas la référence qui apparaît immédiatement mais la référence Brother MFC-440CN CUPS *v1.1 * 
Tout fonctionne !!!


----------



## dav2def (21 Juin 2010)

cmix a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème avec une Brother mfc 440 cn. Je l'ai réglé en supprimant l'imprimante dans "préférence" > "imprimante" (cliquer sur -). Puis je l'ai réinstallée (cliquer sur +) et en choisissant dans "imprimer via" non pas la référence qui apparaît immédiatement mais la référence Brother MFC-440CN CUPS *v1.1 *
> Tout fonctionne !!!



Magnifique ça marche !!!
Merci


----------



## le20sur20 (19 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma DCP750CW ça n'a pas marché, j'ai été obligé d'aller sur
http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...000.html?reg=eu&prod=dcpj125_all&c=fr&lang=fr

et là ça a parfaitement marché après réinstallation.

Petite question.
Comment faire un raccourci directement dans mon dock avec mon imprimante ? 
L'icone de l'imprimante s'affiche dans le dock lors de l'impression mais j'aimerais l'avoir en permanence pour avoir accès au scanner quand je veux.


----------

